# Woodchuck 3100 Rebuild with pictures



## mhinch (May 27, 2011)

I found this advertised on craigslist, seemed to be just what I need to keep the shop warm this winter.  From what i can decipher it is a 1979 model.  The specs are available online and the state this to be a 120k-160k BTU unit.  Plans are to install it in the basement and run ducting through the floor.  The shop is approximately 1800 SF with insulation in the walls, ceiling and poured walls for the basement.  Had to do a little bit of welding, bought $12 worth of high temp paint and a whole lot of elbow grease.


----------



## mhinch (May 27, 2011)

more pictures.....


----------



## jimbom (May 27, 2011)

Looks too good to put in the basement.  Amazing transformation.  Paint, elbow grease, and skill go a long way in this world.


----------



## lampmfg (May 27, 2011)

Looks like your work has paid off...


----------



## laynes69 (May 27, 2011)

If it's not too late, I would put a coat of paint on the inside of the cabinet. Just to protect from any more corrosion. Before we bought our new furnace, I rebuilt our old usstove 1500. Replaced the baffle rails, straightened the baffle and put in new grates. Made a huge difference. Looks good.


----------

